# I hate the Knicks.



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey guys, I hate the team!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!


Oh LMAO, so it's okay for a guy to love a team but not hate team?

U know if there wasnt any hate, there wasnt any love!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Hey guys, I hate the team!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh LMAO, so it's okay for a guy to love a team but not hate team?
> ...


Hate is in your blood so you have a free pass!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

congrats guys....you have taken first prize for the lamest thread in Knick history:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> congrats guys....you have taken first prize for the lamest thread in Knick history:laugh:


What do u say when I say F U as well?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

*yawn*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

(silence)


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I say you're a tool john


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Just how absurd does one have to become to get that Supporting Member recognition?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> What do u say when I say F U as well


i would say the the minimum IQ to be a supporting member is way too low.It has to be raised to weed out the morons


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Just how absurd does one have to become to get that Supporting Member recognition?


You pay like a dollar. I'd do it, but you never know when you're going to be banned for no good reason, no explanation, and unbanned in the same manner.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

Pity Supporting Members DON'T get banned. This one deserves to be.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> Pity Supporting Members DON'T get banned. This one deserves to be.


Pity you dont know what your talking about because Supporting Members have been banned in the past. Also having a High IQ doesnt take playing 10 dollars


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Also having a High IQ doesnt take playing 10 dollars


Good point....Morons should just be charged double


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Insert "So does that mean that you'd pay $40?" joke here _______________________.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

LMAO guys, why dont u nba geeks think im funny anymore lol. i say F U if you dont think im funny, so what now nba geeks, LMAO!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

*blinks*


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> LMAO guys, why dont u nba geeks think im funny anymore lol. i say F U if you dont think im funny, so what now nba geeks, LMAO!


You are disgracing my age and knowledge moron.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> You pay like a dollar. I'd do it, but you never know when you're going to be banned for no good reason, no explanation, and unbanned in the same manner.


I can't take credit for getting you suspended (though I wish I could), but I may be partly responsible for getting you reinstated. 

KBF, Penny Hardaway, and truth were apparently missing you, so I contacted an administrator to see what the deal was. He wasn't the guy who banned you and didn't say why you were, but this was the relevant part of his reply:

"It turns out the guy was supposed to be banned for 7 days for a violation and he slipped through the cracks on getting reinstated. 

I have reinstated him, but he would still be susceptible for a permanent ban if he continues to disregard the guidelines."

Sorry NYKFan123, I know you'll never forgive me...


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

:nonono:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Calm down guys


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Calm down guys


You expect New Yorkers to calm down?? 

you want calm and peaceful,you walked into the wrong board:upset: 

:grinning:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> You expect New Yorkers to calm down??
> ...


oh yeah? So does it mean if you commit a mistake, just because you always make it, you wont correct it?

See, losers like you will not help the Franchise at all, no wonder why Knicks were never on top. lol, if you really love your team, quit to be a Knick fan please!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> losers like you will not help the Franchise at all


I never realised i had such an impact on the Knicks Franchise...

and thanks for your clever insight..its invaluable


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Boring. Come on John. Make better threads than this.

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeace.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you didnt like his opening "I hate the KNICKS"???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

John simply isn't good at whet he does. John, study Dork, he's much better at it. Practice elsewhere and come back when you're in game shape.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah,bring your A game,or dont show up at all...you are a disgrace to knick haters:no:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> John simply isn't good at whet he does. John, study Dork, he's much better at it. Practice elsewhere and come back when you're in game shape.


Oh okay, I will be direct, F U!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I never realised i had such an impact on the Knicks Franchise...
> ...


lol, I am a conservative person you know, I dont know if your Dad are some rich guys, maybe one of the unknown owners of the knicks?

What makes me think like this? You **** attitude man... Usually Rich A$$ have A$$ like you for their son.

If you arent any Rich's family memebers, okay... I will be direct as well, F U!

F ALL THE KNICKS HERE!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You bring so much insight into basketball,i find it hard to believe you are overseas:no: 

BTW,the next intelligent comment you make will be your first...:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> John simply isn't good at whet he does. John, study Dork, he's much better at it. Practice elsewhere and come back when you're in game shape.


Dork _sucked_.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> Dork _sucked_.


Next to John?

I only saw a few of his posts but Dork seemed in it for a giggle, and only went as far as others went with him. John is without humor, tortured and nasty. IMHO.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i just read some of Johns other posts in other boards......

believe it or not,Johns insightful "i hate the Knicks" was one of his more cogent,well thought out posts....

Jonn is a little little man


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Jonn is a little little man


So then stop wasting your time talking about him, and ignore him.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> i just read some of Johns other posts in other boards......
> 
> believe it or not,Johns insightful "i hate the Knicks" was one of his more cogent,well thought out posts....
> ...


lol, like what other posts?

LMAO, the guy hates me so much, the more you hate me, the more I hate the knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what exactly do the mods do???

what does it take for someone to get banned??

here we have someone whose brightest comment is "I hate the knicks" and tells everyone to #$%^ off,and the mods sit back and do nothing...:no:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> what exactly do the mods do???
> 
> what does it take for someone to get banned??
> ...


lol, I let my passion out. What is wrong with saying I hate a team? Hate is just Love. If you love a team, then I can hate a team.

And lmao at calling me "John is a little little man!" Shouldnt you be the first person need to be edited first? LMAO!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

bad news little man ,you have made it to the ignore list...i will truly miss your insight and passion into the game of basketball

its rare to find someone of your basketball savvy here in the states:no:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

bad news little man ,you have made it to the ignore list...i will truly miss your insight and passion into the game of basketball

its rare to find someone of your basketball savvy here in the states:no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> bad news little man ,you have made it to the ignore list...i will truly miss your insight and passion into the game of basketball
> 
> its rare to find someone of your basketball savvy here in the states:no:


I find it funny that you have called him names first and then say why the mods dont do anything. Oh and hes from Hong Kong. Not in the states


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, I let my passion out. What is wrong with saying I hate a team? Hate is just Love. If you love a team, then I can hate a team.
> ...


2 things for certain, One things for sure. I HATE YOU


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Beez, can you just lock this thread and put us out of our misery?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how about we keep the thread alive and lock that imbecile out??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Oh and hes from Hong Kong. Not in the states


which is why I said its rare to find someone of his " bball savvy"
here in the states..

he brings a foriegn perspective...verrry foriegn:laugh:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I find it funny that you have called him names first and then say why the mods dont do anything.


It's his common practice.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> how about we keep the thread alive and lock that imbecile out??


More name calling I see. I also find it funny you chose to respond to everything but the name calling jeez. Son of Oakley if you want me to lock it I will.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't see it getting any more productive than it's already been.

But for the record I think most members of this board welcome quality debate pro or con this team, just not uninformative trolling.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I don't see it getting any more productive than it's already been.
> 
> But for the record I think most members of this board welcome quality debate pro or con this team, just not uninformative trolling.


And with that


----------

